# "Must Have" tools for wooden boat work?



## moondawg (Dec 17, 2008)

Hello All,
My Father-in-Law just bought a Century Resorter. (in fact, this very boat: http://www.boatland.com/Century 18 Resorter.html) 

Are there any special/indispensable tools that he should have? Xmas is just around the corner!

Regards,


Ryan


----------



## Walter_Lars (Dec 4, 2008)

there is a lot of fitting of wooden pieces so a good block would be a nice gift


----------



## Jackfre (Dec 23, 2009)

*Spoke shave*

I have the Lie-Nielsen's and love them as well as their block plane. Also look at Lee-Valley's.


----------



## MuseumWood (Mar 6, 2010)

Need two questions answered: 1. Does he have woodworking skills? 2. What tools does he already have? You might contact the Wooden Boat School in Havre de Grace, Maryland as a source. Maybe a gift tuition? Great place for yachtsmen!


----------

